# picture here of my bearded dragons feces does it look normal?



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

see that bit at the bottom i got told when done this thread with no pic that it might be mucus. now i got a pic does it look normal. them shiny bits on it was the flash from the camera. should i start using bottled water could that be it? or its normal to have a jelly looking part of the stool any one elses bearded dragons stool look like that?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it like that all the time?


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Is it like that all the time?


some times yeah but not as bad somtime


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

:up: is it normal?


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

mine never had that jelly stuff, and i had 9 at one point..
the wet bit at the end is fine.. and dragon "wipe" the bum as they walk off..

as for jelly.. not to keen on that, whats his/ her diet?..
safe bet: take the sample to the vets, dont need the dragon, just the pooh, put in a small container and they will charge £15-25 and you will know 100%..

maybe its just a bit of a poor belly of late...
best just to check..


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> mine never had that jelly stuff, and i had 9 at one point..
> the wet bit at the end is fine.. and dragon "wipe" the bum as they walk off..
> 
> as for jelly.. not to keen on that, whats his/ her diet?..
> ...


locust every other day and leafy items allways. where to go for it to cost that much last time for a gecko its cost about £70 - £80 pound think it was £40 just to go there


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

you really need to get the sample checked at a vets. one of the signs of parasites such as coccidia (common in dragons) is mucous in the faeces. much better safe than sorry, and NO, you cant treat for things like that yourself before you get a diagnosis! you need to have any parasites diagnosed ( there is 1000s of different ones, they all require different treatment) before you can even consider what drugs you need to use. 
If you are REALLY broke or struggling ti find the cash then get a smaple to a vet that will just do a fecal check and tell you any parasites that are present. but be prepared for UPTO 3 seperate fecal checks to get a proper diagnosis. these parasites are very good at hiding!


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

tinkerbruce said:


> you really need to get the sample checked at a vets. one of the signs of parasites such as coccidia (common in dragons) is mucous in the faeces. much better safe than sorry, and NO, you cant treat for things like that yourself before you get a diagnosis! you need to have any parasites diagnosed ( there is 1000s of different ones, they all require different treatment) before you can even consider what drugs you need to use.
> If you are REALLY broke or struggling ti find the cash then get a smaple to a vet that will just do a fecal check and tell you any parasites that are present. but be prepared for UPTO 3 seperate fecal checks to get a proper diagnosis. these parasites are very good at hiding!


thanks


----------

